# reforma de bandeja Aiwa NSX-V700



## funken (Dic 14, 2010)

Hola, nesecito si alguien sabe como modificar la bandeja de cd de este equipo ya que se atasca al entrar, aclaro que no es problema de lubricacion (el carro esta limpio y le cambie las correas) tengo entendido que se puede cambiar cierta resistencia en la placa para potenciar el motor, si alguien me puede dar una mano estare agradecido.


----------



## DANIEL 38 (Dic 14, 2010)

Tiene el integrado TA7291S?


----------



## funken (Dic 14, 2010)

no, tiene el  BA6897S..


----------



## DANIEL 38 (Dic 15, 2010)

Entonces si tiene el I.C que yo digo IC601 TA7291S (esta cerca del motor) tenes que sacar la R603 SMD de 10K que esta entre la pata 2 y 8 y poner en su lugar una de 4,7K con eso pude solucionar un problema ayer con un equipo NSX-V915.
Fijate y comenta como te fue.

Saludos.


----------



## germannn22 (Dic 15, 2010)

Oh todos los aiwa se traban en algun momento la bandeja. .. yo diria bajar la resistencia limitadora que controla al motor de la bandeja. ir probando.


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 15, 2010)

germannn22 dijo:


> Oh todos los aiwa se traban en algun momento la bandeja. .. yo diria bajar la resistencia limitadora que controla al motor de la bandeja. ir probando.



Como se ve que no conoces el sistema de bandeja de un equipo de sonido, por eso das esas respuestas tan absurdas, cual resistencia limitadora del motor????

:enfadado::enfadado::enfadado::enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:


----------



## funken (Dic 15, 2010)

Mira Daniel, la resistencia R603 de la que hablas en mi placa figura como R602 efectivamente es de 10K pero no es de montaje de superficie, la cambié por la de 4700 y quedo perfectamente bien, ahora el carro sale y entra con fluides y no se atasca, mil gracias por tu ayuda. ah! ya que esta, este equipo me llego con un canal que se escucha un poco mas bajo que el otro y muy agudo el otro canal suena bien, si un canal esta en corto hay alguna posibilidad de repararlo sin cambiar la salida de audio? gracias.


----------



## germannn22 (Dic 15, 2010)

fdesergio dijo:


> Como se ve que no conoces el sistema de bandeja de un equipo de sonido, por eso das esas respuestas tan absurdas, cual resistencia limitadora del motor????
> 
> :enfadado::enfadado::enfadado::enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:



Sino aportas informacion nose para que comentas... si ni sabes..


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 15, 2010)

No aporto nada porque ya el colega lo habia hecho y eso era lo que habia que hacer, para que decir cosas que no aportan nada


----------



## DANIEL 38 (Dic 15, 2010)

Que bueno que pudiste solucionar el tema de la bandeja.

En corto no creo que este, fijate si al integrado STK405-110 le llega buena senal en la pata 10 y 13.
En la pata 4,5 y 7 tiene que tener 40v, en la 3,6 y 8 -40v.

Si todo esta bien, yo probaria cambiando el STK, Fijate en los bafles tambien


----------



## funken (Dic 17, 2010)

para salir de dudas reemplaze el integrado, le cambié la pasta disipadora y le cambie los electroliticos para que tenga un buen filtrado y quedo perfectamente bien, te agradesco grandemente que me hallas ayudado a terminar con este aparato, saludos y feliz Navidad!.


----------



## DANIEL 38 (Dic 17, 2010)

Que bien che me alegro. Estamos para ayudarnos. 

Feliz navidad!


----------

